# R35 + 22/23 Yrs Old..



## Closure (Jan 6, 2009)

Alright guys.. first post so just want to say off the bat hi and that this is a _wicked_ forum! Really looking forward to getting involved.

Anyway, managed to save up a bit of cash and really have my heart set on getting the new R35. Considering the waiting list goes into next year, I'm hoping that by then I'll have enough money to get one, or near enough at least.

If I ordered, and depending what side of May 2010 i'd take delivery, i'd either be 22 or 23. By that point i'll have 4 yrs NCB (fingers crossed) and have been driving for at least 4 years. Throughout all of this I would have been insured on an Ibiza FR tdi, which is a group 8.

Anyway, I don't want to place an order until I know I'll have enough money (should be sorting that out pretty soon) and if I can get insured, obviously.

I tried the moneysupermarket site quoting my current stats on an M3 and Admiral came back with a reasonable-ish quote, so I'll probably give them a call tomorrow explaining my situation.

Other companies that it seems I should check with are Greenlight, A-Plan, Adrian Flux, Zenith and Sky.

Basically, 2 questions:

1) Am I wasting my time trying to get insured on this car?

2) Any other insurers you'd recommend?

Anyways, cheers fellas and thanks so much for such a great resource!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

are you serious?

You would need to drive 20+ group car before or your insurance is going to be impossible or a hell of a lot for a R35!

Get a R32 or R33 GTR for a year but this will still cost you 2 to 3 grand to insure anyway. This will reduce the cost when/if you insure a R35

R


----------



## Closure (Jan 6, 2009)

That's what I figured. So you're basically saying that I should get a 'lesser' group 20 before?


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

if you was rich then it wouldnt be a problem but like robbie said it would cost you a fortune to insure a R35 .

getting a 32 or 33 would be your best bet (price wise ) to learn and get use to that type of car even though thats still a huge jump from a ibiza tdi .

if you do get a skyline and if you dont have any other experience in driving potent cars then it would be a very good idea to go to one of the training course's so you can get a bit of a intense quick leanring experience with your own car .

these seem to be highly recomened on here http://www.catdrivertraining.co.uk


----------



## Closure (Jan 6, 2009)

Cheers for the advice guys, that's really helpful! I'll definitely get on a training session or two.. i've done a few mini track days before but I absolutely need a lot more experience.

I'll have a look into getting a 32/33.. i'll also call up a few insurance companies just to get a taste at how rich you'd have to be with a 35 , and what I can do to lower my premiums should I ever be lucky enough to get my hands on one.

Here's to dreaming..


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

to be honest if you really want it etc then you can get insured,there's a member on here who paid over £8k to insure his R34 GTT when he was 18,i was insured on my R33 GTS-T when i was 18,and there are also a few other young Skyline owner's insured in their own name not under dad's etc

all a matter of management of money,but it would be better imo to,for you to get a car with a bit more power etc,its a big jump power wise and everything,be careful


----------



## zombie (Jan 3, 2009)

im insured on a modified r33gtst and im 19 and its not ridiculous 
you jus need to look really hard


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

There is quite a difference between the value of an R33gts-t and an R35 GTR so you will be hard pushed to find a quote and a decent one, but if you look hard enough you can find anything!


----------



## zombie (Jan 3, 2009)

MacGTR said:


> There is quite a difference between the value of an R33gts-t and an R35 GTR so you will be hard pushed to find a quote and a decent one, but if you look hard enough you can find anything!




oh god yeah i know that 
but i was jus saying that i thought it impossible when i first looked into it but anything is 

otherwise do what the other guys say and get yrself an r33 or 34 

ya still wont be dissapointed in the slightest


----------



## Closure (Jan 6, 2009)

Sweet advice guys.. i'll keep you updated. Did a few online quotes with cars like the R34s, M3s, M6s etc and got quotes between 2 and 3 K.. bit rich for my blood so i'll have to have a think about this


----------



## Stefan_001 (Sep 18, 2008)

For the cost of an R35 you can build up an insane R32 GTR. Here in Canada they go for 100k.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

A Plan, they insure my R33 and R35 cheaper than most


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

I thought all the gtr's (32,33 and 34) were group 20+ ?


----------



## zombie (Jan 3, 2009)

all skylines regardless of gtr or gtt gtst ect are group 20...the highest you get insurance wise


----------



## Closure (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah.. I think the R34 is group 33 for instance, though I could be utterly wrong. I always just assumed they didn't bother listing groups above 20.. I mean, there has to be a difference between an Enzo and a Skyline


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Give Car Insurance :: Keith Michaels Insurance a go - they helped me out massivly with my R33 GT-R when I was 23.

Normally I'd say "if you want it enough, go for it" but going straight to a R35 at 23 seems a little ambitious even by my standards! Good luck to you though fella


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi, welcome to the forum 

Nice idea trying to do what you can to land a 35, it is a truly awesome machine, however couple of things I've noticed. You seem to be balking a bit at the idea of paying £2-£3k for insurance for such cars as M3's etc, well the R35 would certainly be in that bracket if not more. I would be expecting those kinds of quotes at my age (28) for a £55k+ car, and if I had £55k+ to spend on a car then an extra £2k or £3k isn't going to make 'that' much difference. 
Remember, you are not just insuring the car for as little as possible, you need to make sure you are covered properly for any scenario that may happen. Some people get the cheapest simple quote they can find and think "Brilliant, I've insured my R32 for £500", yet if and when claim time comes they find something causes issues resolving it (especially if it is your fault!).

Getting the right cover is as important as the price! But remember, this car isn’t going to be cheap for anybody here to insure. It’s a brand new, £55,000+, 190mph + sports car! You will have to pay for that kind of fun! 

Best of luck though


----------

